# Help , Advice for a new expat



## PaulR7 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hello Guys , 
I will be moving to HK soon , My company already submitted the documents to the immigration and i know that it takes time , however , i remember that in the application of the working Visa the immigration was asking :
"is the candidate staying in HK right now?" 
the answer was NO because currently im staying in my country , 
so my question is : can i come to HK as a tourist to look around and travel during my Working visa process ? ( want to meet some friends and travel around ) 
is there any chance for problems because i came as a tourist before my working visa was issued ?
really concern about it...


----------



## Capstan (Sep 22, 2015)

If your company used a visa processing firm then you could check with them. If not then maybe ask the Immigration Department.


----------



## New2HK (Dec 1, 2015)

I am doing the same thing- filing visas right now but have a trip planned on a tourist visa for a househunting trip. The company doesn't seem worried about it and neither am I.


----------



## Kingkong3 (Jan 15, 2014)

You can come as a tourist with a valid tourist visa or check if your country is in the list of visa on arrival.


----------



## ikam (Jan 1, 2016)

you can enter HK with a valid visa and should not pose any problem.


----------



## devhk (Dec 27, 2013)

PaulR7 said:


> Hello Guys ,
> I will be moving to HK soon , My company already submitted the documents to the immigration and i know that it takes time , however , i remember that in the application of the working Visa the immigration was asking :
> "is the candidate staying in HK right now?"
> the answer was NO because currently im staying in my country ,
> ...


You can always travel to HKG on a visitor visa as you do not need to submit your passport for the employment visa process. Most countries get on arrival free visa. I did visit HKG when my employment visa was in process.


----------



## yywailit (Sep 20, 2015)

would not have any problem


----------



## hongsing85 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi, I am from Hong Kong. I just wonder when are you coming to Hong Kong? cause I like to make friends with foreigners. hope to see you some day.


----------

